# My Sister’s Killer Is Up For Parole



## 2brothers (Feb 6, 2006)

My Sister's Killer Is Up For Parole

As a personal favor, I am asking everyone reading this post to take a few minutes and click through the link below. If after reviewing the information you feel strongly enough to act please complete the personal information section at the bottom of the web page and click submit to protest any parole for this man.

*Texans For Equal Justice*

Future thanks for you thoughts and consideration. If this was an inconvenience in any way I give you my sincerest apologies but this was my only sister and it is my obligation to do everything possible to keep her murder in jail.

2brothers


----------



## calixtog (May 24, 2006)

Done. With luck, this animal will never see the light of day.

Cg


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

done,

very sorry for your loss


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

done


----------



## john66 (Aug 3, 2006)

done I hope this helps keen him in,
very sorry for your loss.


----------



## trentmc (Jul 5, 2006)

Protest submitted. Hope this guy rots in his jail cell. Good Luck!!!


----------



## twelfth man (Sep 1, 2005)

Protest sent. Sorry about your loss.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

That just boils my blood that a cold blooded murderer could actually get parole after only 10 years. 

Signed and sent.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

* ^% of being right....this guy will get a "set-off". He won't be going anywhere any time soon!! *

* He'll go up for it this year, take 4 months to get an answer, and wam...a 2 year set-off!! Sound good??*


----------



## tropicalsun (May 21, 2004)

Done


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

cop or not, a person who commits intentional murder belongs in a cage for life with the other animals.

i'm sorry about the loss of your sister.


----------



## confused (Apr 14, 2006)

Done. Would also like to hear how this turns out.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Sorry for your familys loss. *DONE!!!*


----------



## Sonnysmarine (Mar 18, 2007)

Done , God be with your family on this matter on keeping him locked up.


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

Done.


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

done.
this was not an inconvenience.


----------



## Boogie1 (Mar 13, 2007)

Not only will I protest it I will send the link to everyone in my contacts list and hope everyone else does the same!


----------



## idletime (May 11, 2005)

Done


----------



## Teedavid (Aug 12, 2005)

Done


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Done


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Done.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm on it........ I hope this is the last nail in his coffin


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

done


----------



## FormerHR (May 21, 2004)

Done


----------



## Derekhie (May 30, 2006)

done.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

done, even at that he gets off light


----------



## Sidecutter (May 21, 2004)

DONE. Good luck, I hope it helps and he rots. Keep us updated.


----------



## cabosandinh (Jun 7, 2007)

my good friend was raped and murdered (beaten and drowned in her bath tub)
in Oct 1993. I still think about that til this day. I know how you feel. Protest submitted

best wishes


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

No problems it was well worth the time if it keeps him in in prison.


----------



## medja (Dec 15, 2005)

Thanks for the opportunity to help! Mine is done.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Done. Best of luck.


----------



## podnuh (May 26, 2004)

Done! I was on a murder trial jury one time and the defense attorneys actually argued for probation! Can you believe that? 
I'm sorry for your loss. We all lost a wonderful person.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Done


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

done! may he rot in hell


----------



## bayquest (Sep 13, 2004)

Done!

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

Done.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Done, just wish I could help more.


----------



## texasfisherman (Mar 9, 2007)

Done.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Done! My Pleasure


----------



## bostonwhaler (Aug 24, 2006)

done


----------



## KansasHunter (Dec 20, 2006)

Done, ten years? What an insult to your family. Prayers for you and your family during this difficult time.


----------



## Boaz (May 17, 2006)

done.


----------



## fishsmart (Dec 5, 2004)

Done,

Charles


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

Done


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Done. He should have gotten the death penalty. That is supposed to be capital murder the way the laws in Texas are written. There are only two forms of punishment for being guilty of that sort of crime, life or death. I am terribly sorry for your loss and the light sentence that vicious killer received.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Come on folks, we should be able to put at least 100 letters out to them. If it was my sister, I would want him outta jail. 'Nuf said. Do it the right way and send in your email.


----------



## Farmer Jim (May 21, 2004)

Done!!

This piece of slime has not only robbed you of a loved one, he robbed society of a class individual and a fine LEO. 

Twenty years is far too light. But since that has already been done, let's at least try to make sure he serves every single day of it.


----------



## bail_out (Jan 25, 2006)

Letter sent. Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

Done


----------



## texasrhino (Feb 16, 2006)

done


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

Done.


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

Done


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Done


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

done!


----------



## bluewaterexplorer (Apr 25, 2007)

Done. I am sorry for your familes loss. Unfortunately our judicial system did not serve justice in this matter. Ultimately he will be judged by a much higher power and at that time "real" justice will be administered. I wish you and your family the best of luck in the matter.


Respectfully,

BWE


----------



## RKJ (Oct 4, 2005)

Done !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

done


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Done deal. It's the very least I could do. I truly hope this makes a difference.................... wtc


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

Done. I know first hand the pain you feel. My only brother was murdered in 2005, shot in the back ,and back of the head with a shotgun. My family was at least spared the pain of going through a trial as the low life took his own life too. May the Grace of God bring peace to you and your family.

Dave


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

*Done!! *


----------



## 2waterlogged (Mar 3, 2006)

Count me in...


----------



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

Done.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 16, 2004)

Signed and sent!


----------



## davis300 (Jun 27, 2006)

Done.


----------



## BS (May 24, 2004)

Yes I remember the case well. My prayers are with your family.

Byron


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

done


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

Christie submitted one too


----------



## Brewgod (May 21, 2004)

I'm on it...


Incomprehensible...


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

done and prayers sent for your family


----------



## Caribbean Pirate (Aug 4, 2005)

Done, Im sorry for your loss. I know how you feel. My uncle was killed by a piece of trash that robbed him up in a Safeway parking lot several years ago. This piece of trash was a repeat offender that should not been out on parole either. They should build more prisons to keep these violent crimminals locked up. Make them serve the time they deserve. They should hold the people on the parole board accountable if the trash they parole commit more violent crimes. Just my 2 cents...


----------



## plastics man (Jun 23, 2004)

done, God be with you and your family


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Done


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

Done!! Hope he rots in jail!


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

Done


----------



## jusintime (Jun 24, 2006)

Done....


----------



## SeaVee (Aug 12, 2007)

*My First Post*

Done


----------



## EricG (May 28, 2004)

Done


----------



## 15476 (May 15, 2006)

done


----------



## kingfisherred (Aug 12, 2005)

Done...


----------



## anawac (Feb 6, 2008)

Done


----------



## Bebo (Aug 17, 2005)

Done. and Done from my wife.


----------



## nhsmf (Aug 12, 2005)

*Police Officer*

You did not offend me one bit. I have been a police officer for 20 years & that is absolutely wrong. It is unfortunate that the District Attorney's Office felt this was justice, however, often times this is the case. The price of justice is how much money the defendant has and is willing to spend & the DA's frame of mind that would rather have a conviction rate record to pad their re-election. Don't ever think otherwise. I wish you the best and never, never, ever let them forget your loss.


----------



## anomaly (Mar 25, 2006)

Done!


----------



## Portside (Jun 21, 2007)

Done.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Done


----------



## fisheyesdm (Feb 13, 2005)

It is done for ya brother. I hope all justice is served out properly. This is the kind of news we should be hearing or worried about, releasing of murders back into society, not Mr. "Liar" Clemens.


----------



## BlueWaveEd (Jan 3, 2007)

*DONE.*


----------



## kempker1409 (Feb 26, 2006)

*.*



Bily Lovec said:


> done.
> this was not an inconvenience.


agreed

done


----------



## Sixtoe (Jul 8, 2004)

Done


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

Done


----------



## dash8dvr (Jun 6, 2006)

Done


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Sorry for your loss. 

Done...


----------



## GettinGone (Dec 15, 2007)

done, prayers to you and your family


----------



## safetexas (Jun 27, 2006)

done. keep monster like this out of OUR society FOREVER


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Done*

Done deal... Glad to help!


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Done!!!


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

Done! And thanks for asking for our help.......


----------



## muggs (May 21, 2004)

Done.


----------



## Thunder (May 22, 2004)

Done.


----------



## Texas Marine Clean (Apr 14, 2006)

Done


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Done, with a few words.


----------



## bioman (Jul 6, 2005)

done


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Letter sent. God bless you and your family.


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

Done, hope the POS stays behind bars forever.


----------



## Jim-Bo (Jun 14, 2005)

Done


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

letter sent. My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Done.


----------



## MIKEW (Aug 18, 2004)

Done.


----------



## eaglesoar32 (Sep 30, 2005)

Done


----------



## Jake Reaves (Oct 1, 2004)

Done


----------



## txredneck68 (Aug 15, 2006)

Done


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Done deal.


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

done


----------



## snagone (May 15, 2006)

Protest sent. May God bless your family.


----------



## TxHook'Em (May 22, 2006)

Done, good luck !!!


----------



## Rockfish (May 21, 2004)

Protest sent. Sorry about your loss.


----------



## Texian (Nov 16, 2004)

Done


----------



## CT750 (Jun 10, 2006)

Done!


----------



## fisHRman (Aug 11, 2005)

Done. Hope this helps. I am so sorry for your loss, and so tired of justice not being done.


----------



## Jason21 (Aug 9, 2007)

done


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Done. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## the big iron (Jan 30, 2007)

done. sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## Devans87 (Sep 5, 2007)

Done.


----------



## Saltwater Servitude (Mar 18, 2006)

Done and done.


----------



## TX CHICKEN (Jun 4, 2004)

Done


----------



## laguna24 (Jun 16, 2004)

done and forwarded to everyone i know


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Done.


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

Done!


----------



## theotherwaldo (Oct 15, 2007)

Done.


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Done Deal!!!


----------



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)

DONE!


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Done. Sorry for your loss. CF?


----------



## duckdawg (Jan 13, 2005)

Done


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

Done


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Done!


----------



## Cap-N-Red (May 21, 2004)

Done


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Done.


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

Done


----------



## 2KSOTY (Jun 6, 2005)

Done and I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## koyhoward (Jan 8, 2007)

Done, I'm sorry for your loss. Hopefully this guy will stay in prison for many years to come.


----------



## ToolMan (May 31, 2004)

Done. Glad to be of help brother.

ToolMan


----------



## cajunconnexion (Nov 15, 2007)

Done!


----------



## rbt2 (May 3, 2006)

done, and prayers sent for your family.


rbt2


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

Done! And I am going to show it to all my employees will forward it to all in my e mail account


----------



## notoj (Apr 25, 2006)

I hope one more helps, I sent mine. Thoughts and prayer are with you and your family.


Troy


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Done!


----------



## flatsfats (May 21, 2004)

Done and forwarding message.


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

done


----------



## CHUNKER (Oct 6, 2007)

Done, prayers going up.


----------



## howly (Jul 27, 2006)

Done


----------



## Mike Jennings (Oct 11, 2005)

Done and proud to do so.

i have only one sibling myself,,,,a sister

Mike


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Done !!


----------



## Rancho Los Altos (Jun 13, 2007)

Done


----------



## fishngrl1377 (Aug 30, 2007)

Signed and sent. I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## bayscout (Mar 29, 2006)

Done.


----------



## tripodtx (Jun 12, 2007)

Done


----------



## aggie82josh (Mar 16, 2007)

Done.


----------



## Spotted Wadin (Jan 20, 2006)

Done! I hope he get what he deserves. I am truly sorry for the loss of your sister.


----------



## Silverspoon (Jun 1, 2005)

Done!


----------



## gulf_addict (Aug 26, 2005)

Done, least I can do. Sorry for your loss. Prayers & condolences.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Hope it keeps him in the Pokey. Its done


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Done. Keep him locked up.


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

Done


----------



## Hard Head (May 21, 2004)

Done


----------



## The Driver. (May 20, 2004)

Done!


----------



## HAYBL (Nov 14, 2006)

Done


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

Done


----------



## craig ellington (Aug 15, 2006)

Done.


----------



## wadec2 (Nov 11, 2005)

Done


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

Done


----------



## finfinder951 (May 17, 2005)

Done. I wish I could do it a hundred times! Hopefully the P.O.S. will do all 20. It's more than he deserves.


----------



## Radio (Sep 28, 2006)

Done!!!!! Today is my neices birthday, she died last year after surviving for 3 years in a terrible condition. A drunk driver ended her life and received only 10 years in jail. We have to protest his parole every year also. I am very sorry for your loss and hope this helps.


----------



## wingshooter (Feb 4, 2008)

Sorry for your loss as well as the people of the city of Houston of which your sister served and protected. I feel stongly that this guys should not spend one more day behind bars at tax payers expense. this is a priime canidate for the express lane to the injection table, but since that is not an option he did not choose I wish I could have made that decision for him along with elevin others. I have filled out the petition to keep him behind bars and hope he does all of his time and then some. Some one like this will never be rehilibated and should never walk the face of the earth as a free man. I only hope this helps out in the keeping of this man locked up for his crimes. Sorry I went on this long but I feel very stong about things like this and only help my letter along with all orf the others help out.


----------



## Captain W (May 26, 2004)

Done!!!!!!


----------



## jw1228 (Apr 22, 2006)

Protest sent


----------



## fishaholic2 (Feb 10, 2008)

Done


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

done


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

done deal


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

Done.....I know that you are sorrowful and a victim of this heinous crime. Contact Mr. Elledge in Sugar Land, Texas and he can tell you more on how to keep this piece of work locked up. His son was killed several years ago and he is fighting the same battle you are fighting.


----------



## RonE (Apr 10, 2006)

Thank you for posting the opportunity to protest. Sad about your sister.


----------



## Hardbait (Jul 31, 2007)

Done


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Done.

RL.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Done


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Done. I am truly sorry for the loss of your sister. I am also sorry that you are forced to do this to keep the murderer locked up.


----------



## CAPT.D (Oct 13, 2005)

Done


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Done


----------



## GreatWhite4591 (Sep 7, 2005)

Done

Working on getting it to our 300 employees


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Done, sent both an email, and automated protest letter.


----------



## vinsp (Mar 12, 2006)

done


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

Done


----------



## muddnasty (Oct 23, 2007)

Done --- Sorry for your loss...


----------



## LDS (Jul 25, 2007)

Done.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Done.


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

Done..


----------



## Bledsinger (Oct 7, 2006)

*Done Deal*

My dad was HPD swat team. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## kjbalcar (Dec 2, 2005)

done


----------



## Big_poppabear (Mar 31, 2007)

Done.........Hope he stays there forever.


----------



## Nauti 1 (Jul 20, 2004)

Done. I wish you luck.
David


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Protest sent.

Heavenly Father,

Please be with this family. Touch them with your healing power and ease their pain.

In the name of Jesus my Savior I pray. Amen.


----------



## Free_loader (Nov 4, 2004)

done


----------



## RenFish (Sep 17, 2007)

Protest sent. Thank you for sharing and for letting us help keep this monster behind bars.

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Fish-a-mon (May 21, 2004)

I sent it as well because this guy is very dangerous and I don't know what he has done to try and rehabilitate himself. I pray for you and your family for your loss. I also pray that he finds GOD himself. We must not judge and the bible tells us to forgive.


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Done !!


----------



## RussellG (Jun 23, 2004)

Protest sent for him, prayers sent for you and yours.

rg


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Done. I hope the back shooting bastage never sees the light of day.


----------



## KD (Aug 11, 2005)

e-mail sent...


----------



## Canuck (Dec 14, 2004)

In a few more years (17 to be exact) I'll be doing the same thing. My best friend (more like a brother) of 20+ years was murdered and I intend to do everything possible to keep their crooked butts where they belong. 

Good luck!


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

*staying in jail*

done


----------



## ike491 (May 27, 2007)

*ike491*

Done , somtimes our justice system makes no sense. Good luck!


----------



## hookncook (Oct 10, 2006)

Done


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

done


----------



## 18outrage (Oct 12, 2007)

Done. Sorry for your family's loss.


----------



## flatzman (Apr 5, 2005)

Done


----------



## John Galt (Aug 6, 2006)

Done. May God grant you peace.


----------



## JavelinaRuss (Jul 24, 2007)

Done


----------



## SEA SLOT (Jul 28, 2005)

done


----------



## guada fishing (Oct 23, 2006)

Protest letter sent, good luck to you and the family.


----------



## padlikehel (Apr 7, 2007)

Done,
And let me know how it goes. I write for the Galveston Daily News and I will put it in the paper if they let him out. The more people know the less likely this will continue.


----------



## beaver (Nov 9, 2004)

done.


----------



## hi2utoo (Dec 4, 2005)

Just Sent! I'm sorry for the loss that your family has endured and this continued agony due to our justice system that seems to favor the criminal!
My prayers are with you and your family and please keep us in the loop if and when this indiviual comes up for parole again. We'll help you keep him behind bars as long as possible.

God Bless
Les Williams


----------



## 6Mile (Dec 17, 2005)

Done


----------



## bedicheck (Jan 9, 2006)

done. let us know if there's anything else we can do. i know the folks here want to help you.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Done, Thanks for the opporunity!


----------



## jim smarr (May 21, 2004)

Done


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Done, please keep us updated.


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Done. 

Let us know what happens.


----------



## jrw (May 22, 2004)

*Parole Letter Sent*

As you requested, letter sent requesting that Parole be denied.

Ret. HPD Det Sgt
Joe R. Williams


----------



## ifish2 (Aug 13, 2005)

Done!


----------



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

*letter*

Done


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Done


----------



## NautiGirl (Feb 16, 2006)

Done


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Done. Hope he serves every day of that sentance.


----------



## ProSkiff (Jan 2, 2008)

Done!


----------



## Zork (Jan 11, 2006)

done


----------



## Trout Wrangler (Aug 19, 2005)

Done


----------



## hunt/fish4ever (Mar 7, 2006)

Done


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Done! Thanks for letting us help you keep this dirt bag in jail. God bless you and your family.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Done


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Done


----------



## Roostor (Jul 17, 2006)

Done


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

Done.


----------



## seachaser05 (Jan 30, 2006)

Done with pride.


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

Done. I hope this works.


----------



## LRM (Sep 1, 2004)

Done


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

Done!


I had female friend from high school murdered, she was my sisters best friend...it is tough on the friends and family.

God bless you and your family!

Charles


----------



## skiffdriver (Mar 9, 2007)

*Done*

Done! Dont apologize for asking for help. As a matter of fact email me the next time this individual comes up for parole and I will sign it again and as many times as need be in the future. [email protected]

Keep the faith and sorry for your loss.


----------



## doslocosranch (Apr 24, 2006)

Done!


----------



## rvd (Mar 30, 2006)

done and you and yours are in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## Arizona (Jan 12, 2008)

protest sent


----------



## JLC72 (Nov 7, 2006)

Done deal and prayers sent to you and your family. God Bless


----------



## HUSTLETOWN5591 (Feb 9, 2008)

*Done*

DONE, And may this guy never see the light of day....


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

*Done*

Sorry For Your Families Loss.


----------



## dcaroselli (Jul 6, 2006)

Sorry for your loss. I emailed mine in.


----------



## capt. don (Jun 19, 2006)

done.


----------



## trashcanslam (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm in. God speed.


----------



## ETS42 (Oct 27, 2007)

Done


----------



## Bluffer (Feb 24, 2005)

Same here, sent.


----------



## CentexPW (Jun 22, 2004)

I did it too. Hope the parole board gets the message "Loud and Clear"


----------



## Silversurfer (Jul 13, 2007)

Done and happy to do so, I have family in Law Enforcement and they rarely get the appreciation due them until it is too late.


----------



## cncman (Sep 12, 2005)

done, the guy needs to rot, I am sure it is OK but I wanted to ask, would it be OK for me to put the link up on some other sites I am a member of that would probably help? I have a lot of contacts through various four wheeling clubs that I know would help.


----------



## matagordaman (Jun 1, 2004)

Done


----------



## kyleb06 (Jan 31, 2007)

done


----------



## 2brothers (Feb 6, 2006)

I’m a bit overwhelmed at the outpouring of support from all the good people at 2coolfishing. I was praying for a few protests only to be taken aback when there were already over 60 responses in just 2 hours and now approaching 300. We do not know if there is a magic number of protests the Parole Board requires too deny parole, but I would rather not know that we were only one or two protest short. We have no objections to others spreading the original post to other communities but please send a private message with the links so I can drop by to say thank you.

On behalf of our family we deeply thank you again for your concern and support.


----------



## rainmaker47 (Oct 6, 2004)

Done


----------



## CoolChange (May 21, 2004)

Done! I wish the best for your family!


----------



## CoolChange (May 21, 2004)

From the chonicle read it appears she was a most respected officer. You and your family have our continued prayers.

Our best to you.

Rick and Mary


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Any word on the POS?


----------



## kraymond (Aug 12, 2005)

Done


----------



## bthorp (Oct 7, 2005)

done


----------



## Blue Light Special (Sep 30, 2006)

Don't count me out of this one --- I done one for every one in my household (Totaling 6). No one wants this kind of skumbag on there street.

My hopes and prayers for you and your family.


----------



## texanlegend (Dec 9, 2004)

done.................


----------



## Aunt Joyce (May 21, 2004)

The three Bystroms here, each with our own computer, are joining you!

I have watched may Probation programs on TV myself. I'm often shocked at how easily some prisoners are released! Whether it's cost, jail space or whatever.....they belong in prison and should be kept there.


----------



## bearkat08 (Dec 10, 2007)

Done. He is one sick individual and does not deserve to see the world outside of a jail cell again until he is hauled away in a hurst.


----------



## chefsven (Sep 21, 2004)

He should never have made it to trial and been murdered as she was by one of his own. That's called street justice, and it's worked here on occasion when an officer of the law has been murdered.
It's simple and inexpensive justice.

Done.


----------



## SSMike (Aug 15, 2005)

Done. Sorry for your loss. I hope he rots in prison.


----------



## coxhw (Jun 7, 2007)

Considered it done. God Bless


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

done


----------



## jbethard (May 2, 2005)

Done


----------



## gris (Feb 8, 2006)

*Done*

Done, with pleasure.


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

Done!


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Done also


----------



## Whiskey7 (Aug 16, 2004)

done.


----------



## JWL (Jul 1, 2004)

*I hope it works*

Protest letter sent.


----------



## hiram abiff (Jun 26, 2006)

*Done*

Done


----------



## clownshoe (Jan 15, 2007)

Done.


----------



## TexasCityDave (Mar 11, 2005)

Very sorry for the loss of your brother. Done.


----------



## rendon (Jul 15, 2006)

Done


----------



## odie545 (Mar 5, 2006)

done


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Just sent in the protest myself and will also email it to everyone in my contact list.


----------



## Reef Dawg (Dec 20, 2004)

Done.


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

Sent one today.

I know they don't read these things, but they do notice the file being full.

Hope this helps.

*MB*


----------



## Double Down (Dec 26, 2007)

We are with you.


----------



## Cope (Oct 11, 2005)

Done, God bless your family on this.


----------



## Batboy0068 (Oct 10, 2006)

done


----------



## chuckyak (May 18, 2006)

*No Parole*

I am a police officer in Texas. I filled it out and sent it to all my family and friends.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Done

Mont,

Please try and keep this one up near the top of the TTMB.


----------



## Squid Row (Mar 29, 2005)

Done


----------



## coastalbend74 (Feb 20, 2008)

Done


----------



## idlethru (Oct 11, 2007)

Done...


----------



## surfwalker (Jul 14, 2006)

Done Done Done fry em oil with fish heads


----------



## dragnet (Jun 14, 2005)

Done. Both my parents were murdered along with some friends in the Luby's massacre in 1991. At least that bas**** had the courtesy to finish himself off. I would hate to have to go through what you and your family are going through. Our prayers are with you.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

I hope this is not too late but DONE!!!!!


----------



## BaitBuket (Oct 24, 2005)

I was my pleasure to sent this request of parole denial.

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Bowhntr (Aug 7, 2006)

My prayer/heart are out to you and family 2brother.
This cop killer should NEVER be allowed to bargain for his crime. The law allow he to be judged my his peers (this wasn't done and the state of Texas should be ashame for NOT doing). If he feels this is his right, then We TEXANS are going to prove him wrong! ****! make me made that he has deprived your family the pleasure you shared with your sister. As former Marine LT-sniper 4th marine div. I was fight for your sisters to have the rights she had before this killer took them from her-but he wants to have his right obeyed! I think he she NEVER have any! put him out at 1000 yds and let me at HIM....he'll try to run-but only died tired.
sorry man, but he should never be out.

LT norm Wade USMC-RET


----------



## ankledeep (Aug 16, 2005)

done


----------



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

Done


----------



## Pic (Sep 4, 2006)

Done


----------



## Steyrssg69308 (Aug 4, 2006)

Done.


----------



## KneeDeep&Sink'N (Jun 12, 2004)

*Done.*

It really is a shame you and your family have to go through this every year. - Craig


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

Done I am sorry you had to go thru that. God Bless you


----------

